# Fin ulcer treatment?



## rkh4444 (Jul 13, 2015)

Hello, I am new to BettaFish.com

Tank: 5 gallon Fluval Chi with filter and heater, 2 fairly tall silk plants, rocks, betta hammock
Water Changes weekly - 1 gallon or more
Water treated with API Stress Coat and API Stress Zyme
No tank mates

I got Barry, a double tail halfmoon betta on 5/1/15. When I bought him he was mostly white, with some dark grey markings. After about 2 weeks he had turned almost turquoise, with darker markings. I believe he is a marble betta. 
I think he bit his tail, and was healing, now I see tears in his fins, and it appears he may have an ulcer forming on his caudal (tail) fin. I believe it has been growing over the course of a couple of weeks. 

I have been trying not to medicate him, but I think he is getting worse. Can anyone tell me what I can do to stop this apparent ulcer from getting larger and healing it? I bought some PrimaFix today, thinking that perhaps he had a fungal fin rot issue (rather than tail biting) and have given him one dose. I have been reading up on fin rot and am back to thinking he had/has been biting his tail. Now I am more concerned with this apparent ulcer. I would appreciate help if anyone has some to offer.


----------



## Aly Homewood (Jul 4, 2015)

First, don't use the pimafix, even if it is a fungal thing, I doubt pimafix will be strong enough to heal it, it only looks like a simple injury though, you can use kordans fish protector (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00176GQEK/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER) or seachem stress guard.


----------



## rkh4444 (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks Aly, after all my research on this and other sites yesterday, I did a 50-60% water change and have him extra stress coat and a little aquarium salt. He is acting good. Have you ever seen something like this before?


----------



## Aly Homewood (Jul 4, 2015)

I've never seen it in person, but i've heard of it happening, if it's decreasing with aq salts, I wouldn't worry about it, it doesn't look like fungus or anything, if it is fungus, you can treat with jungle's fungus-clear fizz tablets, but like I said, if it doesn't get worse, I wouldn't freak out or medicate.


----------



## rkh4444 (Jul 13, 2015)

Thank you Aly


----------



## Aly Homewood (Jul 4, 2015)

No problem


----------

